# Accessing user folders on external hard drive



## jonforbes

My wife's Windows 10 laptop died but the data on the hard drive is still mostly intact. I was able to use an external SATA adapter to connect the hard drive from her laptop to another system and I was able to transfer most of the data. Unfortunately, if I try to access her pictures or anything else in the user folder I get an error saying those files can only be accessed by her (PC name\username). How can I recover those files?


----------



## spunk.funk

Take ownership of the Users Folder. Take ownership of files and get full access in Windows 10


----------

